# Which WWE PPV have you attended in person?



## therealcjc33

My wife and I recently attended Wrestlemania 38 and had a blast! My wife and I are planning on attending WM40 and we were curious which other PPV’s were worth attending in person?


----------



## keithf40

You mean premium live event? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## therealcjc33

Yes. Premium live event.


----------



## oldirtyzander

I've only been to 3 WWF/WWE events. All were paid for before I viewed them.....none had special names and stuff though. Maybe someday I will make it to one of the monthly shows they put on.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Ive been to 9 Wrestlemanias, 3 Royal Rumbles, 4 Summerslams, 1 Survivor Series, along with many other B level PPVs


----------



## TripleG

Only 3: 

Summerslam 2005, WrestleMania XXIX, and Battleground 2017


----------



## La Parka

survivor series when Goldberg beat Brock and summerslam when Charlotte beat Trish 

both in Toronto


----------



## ByTor

Only 2- Survivor Series 1995 and No Mercy 2003


----------



## peowulf

Man, living on another continent, I haven't attended a PPV, but I have been to London for two live events:
The first was in 2004 at the Wembley Arena, featuring the Raw roster, with a main event of Evolution (Triple H, Ric Flair, Batista) vs HBK, Benoit and Orton who had just turned face, also a great IC title triple threat match with Jericho vs Edge vs Christian. I also remember La Resistance vs Regal & Eugene, Kane vs Snitsky and a drunk guy yelling at the top of his lungs "Val Venis you suuuuuck!". Poor Val.
The other was a Smackdown roster one in 2005 after Wrestlemania 21 at the O2 arena, with an incredible main event of Undertaker vs Kurt Angle. Also a great tag team title match with MNM vs Rey Mysterio and Eddie Guerrero and the new WWE Champion John Cena was in a tag match with the Big Show vs JBL and Orlando Jordan. Lots of tag team matches which makes sense considering Teddy Long was there.
Good times for sure.


----------



## Freelancer

The last PPV that I was at was SummerSlam 95 in Pittsburgh. Yes it's been a while.


----------



## Saintpat

WM x4 (27, 30, 33 and 34) Survivor Series (2015) and Royal Rumble (2010) once each. Had ticket for WM in Tampa (37) but the pandemic screwed that up.

I have tickets to SummerSlam so I get the grand slam this summer — I wondered if I’d ever get the chance since it seemed to be locked as a West Coast PPV and when I heard it was coming to Nashville I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Blade Runner

Survivor Series 1997
WrestleMania 18
No Way Out 2003
Summerslam 2004
Breaking Point 2008


----------



## TripleG

Summerslam 2005
WrestleMania 29
Battleground 2016


----------



## Jersey

WM24


----------



## [The_Game]

In terms of premium live events clash at the castle will be my first 😁


----------



## A PG Attitude

Wrestlemania 32 and 33 and Takeover Dallas and Orlando.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I've sadly never been to one.


----------



## CTv2

Rebellion in 2000.


----------



## adamclark52

Wrestlemania 18
Summerslam 2004
Unforgiven 2006
Roadblock 2016

All in Toronto


----------



## Chris22

I've just been to WrestleMania's. I was at 25, 26, 27, 28, 30 & 32.


----------



## ByTor

Only Survivor Series 95 and No Mercy 2003.


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

WrestleMania 34
Super Show-Down 2018


----------



## Corporate Rock

Hell in the Cell 14 18
Wrestlemania 32, 33, 34, 35, 38
Summerslam 15, 17 (this weekend 22)
Rumble 17
Survivor Series 17
Money in the Bank 21


----------



## down_nola

Rumble 2001
Rumble 2017
Survivor Series 2017
Extreme Rules 2009
HIAC 2011
Elimination Chamber 2013
Mania 24
Mania 25
Mania 28
Mania 30
Mania 34
Takeover San Antonio (2017)
Takeover Wargames (2017)
Takeover New Orleans (2018)


----------



## Hckykng19

2001 Backlash, 2018 MITB, and 2019 Survivor Series.


----------



## xdxdxcx

Royal Rumble 2017 only one.


----------



## sailord

WrestleMania 31 and hell in a cell with that shitty ass ending with Bray and Seth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WM 10
SummerSlam 1997
SummerSlam 1998
King of the Ring 2001
WM 14
SummerSlam 2002
Survivor Series 2002
WM 19
WM 20
WM 25
WM 26


----------



## DJMathers127

Wrestlemania XX
Royal Rumble 2008
Survivor Series 2011
Summerslam 2015
Summerslam 2016
Summerslam 2017
Wrestlemania 35
Survivor Series 2021


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Just two for me. Damn being an Aussie with a low to middle class income! WrestleMania 33 was the biggest, and even that was because I won a massive jackpot on the pokies. Also went to NXT Takeover Orlando that weekend if Takeovers count.

The other one was Super Showdown in Melbourne. Months of saving just to go to another state for a weekend. Was a fun time, but man, we went for the $300 tickets and we were still kinda in the nosebleeds in the MCG.

Mania was definitely the best experience. But that was with a VIP Package that included HOF, Takeover, Raw After Mania, accommodation and tickets to Universal Studios. Had great seats all the way- was 8th row at Mania. Highlight was definitely the surprise return of the Hardyz.

Had an increase in work/income over the past year so I'm really hoping to make Mania next year in Hollywood. Especially since it's rumoured to be The Rock vs. Roman. Never seen The Rock live.


----------



## The Sheik

Last WWE show I went to, WrestleMania 18.. the tickets were a gift.


----------



## JAROTO

I've been at 17 PPVs
WM: 17, 20, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34 and 35
SS: 2014
RR: 2017 and 2019
SVS: 2015, 2017, 2018
and No Mercy 2017

I must tell you nothing can top WM in terms of atmosphere, presentation, crowd, etc. even if a not WM ppv it's held in a stadium, you don't get a big stage and that's a big plus. The only plus you can get from another PPV would be the card itself. For example I had a blast at SS 2014. It had a great card in my opinion, I loved being there..definitely one of my favorites. And I am a huge Lesnar fan, so everytime he was in an interesting match (vs AJ, vs Bryan) I had to be there. Also WMs have become a 2 night event, if you want something shorter, another PPV could be a good option.


----------



## [The_Game]

JAROTO said:


> I've been at 17 PPVs
> WM: 17, 20, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34 and 35
> SS: 2014
> RR: 2017 and 2019
> SVS: 2015, 2017, 2018
> and No Mercy 2017
> 
> I must tell you nothing can top WM in terms of atmosphere, presentation, crowd, etc. even if a not WM ppv it's held in a stadium, you don't get a big stage and that's a big plus. The only plus you can get from another PPV would be the card itself. For example I had a blast at SS 2014. It had a great card in my opinion, I loved being there..definitely one of my favorites. And I am a huge Lesnar fan, so everytime he was in an interesting match (vs AJ, vs Bryan) I had to be there. Also WMs have become a 2 night event, if you want something shorter, another PPV could be a good option.


wow to have seen wrestlemania 17 live, that’s something. I’d have loved to be live at wrestlemania 17, 18 and 19.


----------



## JAROTO

Yes, I feel very grateful for being there. Amazing experience.


----------



## RavenNevermore

TripleG said:


> Battleground 2017


Battleground 2017 was a strange choice, especially if it was a Smackdown exclusive show. Wasn't that the time jinder was Champion?


----------



## TripleG

RavenNevermore said:


> Battleground 2017 was a strange choice, especially if it was a Smackdown exclusive show. Wasn't that the time jinder was Champion?


I made a typo. I attended 2016. 

And the reason I went to that one is that I could see AJ Styles in person for the first time. 

He got beat by John Cena...k, but still, it was great to see him.


----------



## RavenNevermore

TripleG said:


> I made a typo. I attended 2016.
> 
> And the reason I went to that one is that I could see AJ Styles in person for the first time.
> 
> He got beat by John Cena...k, but still, it was great to see him.


2016 seems like a good choice, especially since it was the debut year of Styles.


----------



## kwab

WrestleMania 2000
No Way Out 2001
Judgment Day 2001
SummerSlam 2001
Vengeance 2001
Royal Rumble 2005
WrestleMania 21
WrestleMania XXVI
WrestleMania XXVIII
Royal Rumble 2013
WrestleMania XXX
WrestleMania 31
SummerSlam 2021


----------

